# Can't install X.Org with FreeBSD 10.0



## mkturtle (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi all – I am trying to install X.Org following the instructions in the Handbook, but I hit a bump and need some help. 

I first installed X.Org using the pkgng utility, all by the Handbook and got a segmentation fault when running `Xorg -configure`. I then tried to compile X.Org from the ports but the compiler exited with an error. At this point I re-installed FreeBSD 10 and started fresh.

The second time around, I started with compiling ports first, but got an error again. The compiler would for example crash when compiling Python or another package. I quickly solved this usingpkg to install packages that would not compile. This included X.Org as well. I did however successfully compile and upgrade Radeon drivers using the procedure given here: http://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics.

This did not work and I still get a segmentation fault when running `Xorg -configure`. I do have hald and dbus running. My laptop has an AMD APU with Radeon graphics. I'd like to be able to compile ports, but my goal is to move past the X.Org install. I had no issue compiling some smaller ports such as bsdtris. I even switched to gcc and tested my luck, but it was a no go.

Here is the X.Org log file:

```
[   372.678] 
X.Org X Server 1.12.4
Release Date: 2012-08-27
[   372.679] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[   372.679] Build Operating System: FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE amd64 
[   372.679] Current Operating System: FreeBSD bsd.mknet.com 10.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE #0 r260789: Thu Jan 16 22:34:59 UTC 2014     root@snap.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
[   372.680] Build Date: 21 February 2014  08:18:15PM
[   372.680]  
[   372.680] Current version of pixman: 0.32.4
[   372.680] 	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
[   372.680] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[   372.680] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Feb 22 11:44:33 2014
[   372.681] (II) Loader magic: 0x7bd320
[   372.681] (II) Module ABI versions:
[   372.681] 	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[   372.681] 	X.Org Video Driver: 12.1
[   372.681] 	X.Org XInput driver : 16.0
[   372.681] 	X.Org Server Extension : 6.0
[   372.683] (--) PCI:*(0:0:1:0) 1002:9647:144d:c608 rev 0, Mem @ 0xb0000000/268435456, 0xfeb00000/262144, I/O @ 0x0000f000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[   372.720] List of video drivers:
[   372.720] 	ati
[   372.720] 	radeon
[   372.720] 	r128
[   372.720] 	openchrome
[   372.720] 	nv
[   372.720] 	mach64
[   372.720] 	intel
[   372.720] 	vesa
[   372.720] (II) LoadModule: "ati"
[   372.768] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ati_drv.so
[   372.769] (II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   372.769] 	compiled for 1.12.4, module version = 7.2.0
[   372.769] 	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[   372.769] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 12.1
[   372.769] (II) LoadModule: "radeon"
[   372.771] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so
[   372.869] (II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   372.869] 	compiled for 1.12.4, module version = 7.2.0
[   372.869] 	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[   372.869] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 12.1
[   372.869] (II) LoadModule: "r128"
[   372.871] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/r128_drv.so
[   372.886] (EE) Failed to load /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/r128_drv.so: /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/r128_drv.so: Undefined symbol "miEmptyData"
[   372.886] (II) UnloadModule: "r128"
[   372.886] (II) Unloading r128
[   372.886] (EE) Failed to load module "r128" (loader failed, 7)
[   372.886] (II) LoadModule: "openchrome"
[   372.888] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/openchrome_drv.so
[   372.891] (EE) Failed to load /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/openchrome_drv.so: /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/openchrome_drv.so: Undefined symbol "miEmptyData"
[   372.891] (II) UnloadModule: "openchrome"
[   372.891] (II) Unloading openchrome
[   372.891] (EE) Failed to load module "openchrome" (loader failed, 7)
[   372.891] (II) LoadModule: "nv"
[   372.893] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nv_drv.so
[   372.919] (EE) Failed to load /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nv_drv.so: /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nv_drv.so: Undefined symbol "miEmptyData"
[   372.919] (II) UnloadModule: "nv"
[   372.919] (II) Unloading nv
[   372.919] (EE) Failed to load module "nv" (loader failed, 7)
[   372.919] (II) LoadModule: "mach64"
[   372.920] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/mach64_drv.so
[   372.922] (EE) Failed to load /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/mach64_drv.so: /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/mach64_drv.so: Undefined symbol "miEmptyData"
[   372.923] (II) UnloadModule: "mach64"
[   372.923] (II) Unloading mach64
[   372.923] (EE) Failed to load module "mach64" (loader failed, 7)
[   372.923] (II) LoadModule: "intel"
[   372.924] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so
[   372.963] (EE) Failed to load /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so: /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so: Undefined symbol "WindowTable"
[   372.963] (II) UnloadModule: "intel"
[   372.963] (II) Unloading intel
[   372.963] (EE) Failed to load module "intel" (loader failed, 7)
[   372.963] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"
[   372.965] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so
[   372.966] (II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   372.967] 	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 2.3.3
[   372.967] 	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[   372.967] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
[   372.967] (EE) module ABI major version (6) doesn't match the server's version (12)
[   372.967] (II) UnloadModule: "vesa"
[   372.967] (II) Unloading vesa
[   372.967] (EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module requirement mismatch, 0)
[   372.967] (II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets:
	ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 (PCI),
	ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24) 3152 (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 3155 (PCI),
	ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE), ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136,
	ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137, ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),
	ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),
	ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP), ATI Radeon 9650,
	ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP), ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237,
	ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP), ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336,
	ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,
	ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437, ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),
	ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP),
	ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),
	ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),
	ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),
	ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420) (AGP), ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP),
	ATI Radeon X800 VE (R420) JT (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 (R480) (AGP),
	ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (AGP),
	ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),
	ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),
	ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP), ATI FireMV 2400 PCI,
	ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9600TX NF (AGP), ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP),
	ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),
	ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),
	ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon QD (AGP),
	ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),
	ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),
	ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI),
	ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI), ATI ES1000 515E (PCI),
	ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C) 5462 (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430) (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UQ (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UR (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UT (PCIE),
	ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),
	ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),
	ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26) (PCIE),
	ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),
	ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X550XTX 5657 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835,
	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9250 5960 (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),
	ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A41 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A61 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X550 (RV370) 5B63 (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),
	ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP),
	ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28) (PCIE),
	ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),
	ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 5D4C (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (PCIE),
	ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480) 5D50 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410) (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410) (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X1800,
	ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 XT, ATI Mobility Radeon X1800,
	ATI Mobility FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V5300,
	ATI Mobility FireGL V7100, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,
	ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,
	ATI FireGL V7300, ATI FireGL V7350, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI RV505,
	ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI M54-GL,
	ATI Mobility Radeon X1400, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,
	ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,
	ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,
	ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300,
	ATI RV505, ATI RV505, ATI FireGL V3300, ATI FireGL V3350,
	ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,
	ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,
	ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X2300,
	ATI Mobility Radeon X2300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,
	ATI Mobility Radeon X1350, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,
	ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,
	ATI FireMV 2250, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1600,
	ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1600,
	ATI Mobility FireGL V5200, ATI Mobility Radeon X1600,
	ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600,
	ATI Radeon X1300 XT/X1600 Pro, ATI FireGL V3400,
	ATI Mobility FireGL V5250, ATI Mobility Radeon X1700,
	ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 XT, ATI FireGL V5200,
	ATI Mobility Radeon X1700, ATI Radeon X2300HD,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300,
	ATI Radeon X1950, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,
	ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,
	ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,
	ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,
	ATI AMD Stream Processor, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,
	ATI RV560, ATI RV560, ATI Mobility Radeon X1900, ATI RV560,
	ATI Radeon X1950 GT, ATI RV570, ATI RV570, ATI FireGL V7400,
	ATI RV560, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI RV560,
	ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834, ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835,
	ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200,
	ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI RS740, ATI RS740M, ATI RS740,
	ATI RS740M, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT,
	ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2900 GT,
	ATI FireGL V8650, ATI FireGL V8600, ATI FireGL V7600,
	ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4870 x2,
	ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4850 x2,
	ATI FirePro V8750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V7760 (FireGL),
	ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850, ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850 X2,
	ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro RV770, AMD FireStream 9270,
	AMD FireStream 9250, ATI FirePro V8700 (FireGL),
	ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Mobility RADEON M98,
	ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Radeon 4800 Series,
	ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro M7750, ATI M98, ATI M98, ATI M98,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP),
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670, ATI FirePro M5750,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP),
	ATI RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670], ATI RADEON E4600,
	ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series, ATI RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650],
	ATI FirePro V7750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V5700 (FireGL),
	ATI FirePro V3750 (FireGL), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4830,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4850, ATI FirePro M7740, ATI RV740,
	ATI Radeon HD 4770, ATI Radeon HD 4700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4770,
	ATI FirePro M5750, ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT,
	ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO AGP, ATI FireGL V4000,
	ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2350, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400, ATI RADEON E2400, ATI RV610,
	ATI FireMV 2260, ATI RV670, ATI Radeon HD3870,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850, ATI Radeon HD3850,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850 X2, ATI RV670,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870 X2,
	ATI Radeon HD3870 X2, ATI FireGL V7700, ATI Radeon HD3850,
	ATI Radeon HD3690, AMD Firestream 9170, ATI Radeon HD 4550,
	ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710,
	ATI Radeon HD 4350, ATI Mobility Radeon 4300 Series,
	ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series,
	ATI FirePro RG220, ATI Mobility Radeon 4330, ATI RV630,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT,
	ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT AGP, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro AGP,
	ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro, ATI Gemini RV630,
	ATI Gemini Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI FireGL V5600,
	ATI FireGL V3600, ATI Radeon HD 2600 LE,
	ATI Mobility FireGL Graphics Processor, ATI Radeon HD 3470,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3430, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series,
	ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3430,
	ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI FirePro V3700, ATI FireMV 2450,
	ATI FireMV 2260, ATI FireMV 2260, ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series,
	ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP, ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO,
	ATI Radeon HD 3600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3670,
	ATI Mobility FireGL V5700, ATI Mobility FireGL V5725,
	ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics,
	ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics,
	ATI Radeon HD 3300 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,
	ATI Radeon 3000 Graphics, SUMO, SUMO, SUMO2, SUMO2, SUMO2, SUMO2,
	SUMO, SUMO, SUMO, SUMO, SUMO, SUMO, SUMO, SUMO, ATI Radeon HD 4200,
	ATI Radeon 4100, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200,
	ATI Mobility Radeon 4100, ATI Radeon HD 4290, ATI Radeon HD 4250,
	AMD Radeon HD 6310 Graphics, AMD Radeon HD 6310 Graphics,
	AMD Radeon HD 6250 Graphics, AMD Radeon HD 6250 Graphics,
	AMD Radeon HD 6300 Series Graphics,
	AMD Radeon HD 6200 Series Graphics, PALM, PALM, PALM, CYPRESS,
	ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,
	ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,
	ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, AMD Firestream 9370,
	AMD Firestream 9350, ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series,
	ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series,
	ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5900 Series,
	ATI Radeon HD 5900 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series,
	ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,
	ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series,
	ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 6700 Series,
	ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 6700 Series,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5570,
	ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,
	ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, ATI Radeon HD 5670,
	ATI Radeon HD 5570, ATI Radeon HD 5500 Series, REDWOOD,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon Graphics,
	ATI Mobility Radeon Graphics, CEDAR,
	ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,
	ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, ATI FirePro 2270, CEDAR,
	ATI Radeon HD 5450, CEDAR, CEDAR, CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN,
	CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN,
	AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series, AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series, CAYMAN, CAYMAN,
	CAYMAN, AMD Radeon HD 6900M Series, Mobility Radeon HD 6000 Series,
	BARTS, BARTS, Mobility Radeon HD 6000 Series,
	Mobility Radeon HD 6000 Series, BARTS, BARTS, BARTS, BARTS,
	AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series, AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series,
	AMD Radeon HD 6700 Series, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS,
	TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS,
	TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS,
	CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS,
	CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, ARUBA, ARUBA,
	ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA,
	ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA,
	ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA,
	ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, TAHITI, TAHITI, TAHITI, TAHITI,
	TAHITI, TAHITI, TAHITI, TAHITI, TAHITI, TAHITI, TAHITI, TAHITI,
	TAHITI, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN,
	PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN,
	VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE,
	VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE,
	VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, OLAND, OLAND, OLAND, OLAND, OLAND, OLAND, OLAND,
	OLAND, OLAND, OLAND, OLAND, OLAND, OLAND, HAINAN, HAINAN, HAINAN,
	HAINAN, HAINAN, HAINAN, BONAIRE, BONAIRE, BONAIRE, BONAIRE, BONAIRE,
	BONAIRE, BONAIRE, BONAIRE, KABINI, KABINI, KABINI, KABINI, KABINI,
	KABINI, KABINI, KABINI, KABINI, KABINI, KABINI, KABINI, KABINI,
	KABINI, KABINI, KABINI
[   373.082] (++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"
[   373.083] (==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"
[   373.083] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
[   373.083] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
[   373.084] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
[   373.084] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
[   373.084] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
[   373.084] (==) Automatically adding devices
[   373.084] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[   373.266] (**) FontPath set to:
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/
[   373.266] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
[   373.266] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
[   373.266] (WW) Disabling Mouse0
[   373.266] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0
[   373.266] (II) [KMS] No DRICreatePCIBusID symbol, no kernel modesetting.
[   373.267] Segmentation fault at address 0x0
[   373.267] 
Fatal server error:
[   373.267] Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting
[   373.267] 
[   373.267] 
Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 
	 at http://wiki.x.org
 for help. 
[   373.267] Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
[   373.267] 
[   373.268] Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.
```

Thanks.

MK


----------



## trh411 (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Can't install Xorg with FreeBSD 10.0*

I see that you are running the new Xorg. The segmentation fault you get when attempting to run `Xorg -configure` is a known issue and should not lead you to conclude that your installation of X is not good.

EDIT: Sorry, I accidentally hit Submit instead of Preview. Continuing...

When you built X.Org from ports, did you have WITH_GALLIUM in your /etc/make.conf file?


----------



## mkturtle (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Can't install Xorg with FreeBSD 10.0*

Hi - yep, I do have the WITH_GALLIUM option. However, I installed X.Org as a package, but then I re-compiled the drivers using portmaster per instruction given on the graphics page.

What is the best way to remove it all and try it again? Maybe mixing ports and packages is a bad idea?

I did `make deinstall`, `make clean`, `pkg delete`, `pkg autoremove`, `pkg clean`  however X.Org is still present on my system. Or maybe I should just run `portmaster -af`?

Thanks.

MK


----------



## trh411 (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Can't install Xorg with FreeBSD 10.0*



			
				mkturtle said:
			
		

> hi - yep, I do have WITH_GALLIUM option. However, Xorg I installed as a package, but then I re-compiled drivers using portmaster per instruction given on the graphics page.
> 
> What is the best way to remove it all and try it again? Maybe mixing ports and packages is a bad idea?
> 
> ...


I've never installed the xorg package, but `pkg delete xorg` should work.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Can't install Xorg with FreeBSD 10.0*

The instructions on the KMS page are all that needs to be done.  `Xorg -configure` should not be used routinely, anyway.  Try running X without xorg.conf.


----------



## mkturtle (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Can't install Xorg with FreeBSD 10.0*

Yep - with startx I was able to launch twm. Thanks! However, I was not able to exit cleanly. I tried Ctrl-Alt-Backspace and Ctrl-Alt-Fx and got a blank screen with no prompt. The only way out was Ctrl-Alt-Delete to reset. So close, but not there yet.

Thanks.

MK


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Can't install Xorg with FreeBSD 10.0*

It's working.  The old console does not support switching back from KMS.  See the note about vt(9) on the KMS page.


----------



## mkturtle (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: [Closed] Can't install Xorg with FreeBSD 10.0*

What would be the easiest way to revert back to KMS-disabled Xorg? For now, I'd like to be able to switch between the console and X.

Thanks.

MK


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: Can't install Xorg with FreeBSD 10.0*

The ports are supposed to switch to the newer X.Org by default in a few weeks, along with vt(9) being MFCed to 10-STABLE.  In the meantime, I'd suggest installing the vt(9) patches if you need mixed X/console access before then.

If you absolutely must revert, I suspect you can just remove the WITH_NEW_XORG entry from /etc/make.conf and rebuild the X ports the same way as before.


----------

